# Former Blackwater founder creating a private army for emirate



## Orph3o (May 20, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/15/world/middleeast/15prince.html?hp


----------



## Headshot (May 20, 2011)

Did you read the rules about just posting a link without providing any commentary of your own to help us understand why you posted it?  I know it says Blackwater, but that doesn't come with the auto-cool option just for posting the name, provide some substance or stop, I can look up BW on my own.


----------



## Orph3o (May 20, 2011)

Sorry about that!
Learning the ropes...

Following the sellout of blackwater and its rebranding as "Xe" blackwater founder has been appointed to create a fighting force. However some documents reveal that many contingency plans are focused on preventing democratic movements from threatening emirates, raising concerns in the international diplomacy ranks.


----------



## AWP (May 20, 2011)

We already have a thread on this.


----------

